# Putter laser pointer



## sona (Feb 14, 2012)

On Gareth's thread about having a putter fitting, there was a mention of using a laser to check alignment and stroke path. I have seen a laser gadget that clamps to the putter shaft advertised on Amazon and Ebay, has anyone tried them, are they any good or just another waste of money.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Golf-Putt...ng_Goods_Golf_Accessories&hash=item35b3a99feb


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't see it being any more useful than lines/balls on the putter.

And Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle (corrupted) applies.


----------



## MGL (Feb 15, 2012)

I think a laser pointer is a good idea but I'm not sure that the design of this one would work well tbh. Still its not a lot of money to test it!

I have to ask - what is Heisenbergs Uncertainty Principle (corrupted - obviously!) anyway?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2012)

I would think one of those gadgets that stick on the front of the putter, which reduce the hitting area would be a better bet. Won't help with alignment, but it makes sure you hit every putt out of the middle. Alignment counts for zip if you don't find the sweet spot, and most don't. Cheap too.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2012)

I like the idea of this. So many people aren't aiming where they think they are and unless you can move away from the putter without it moving after you've lined up you have no way of checking it.

I don't know what the "(corrupted") part of it means but I don't think the uncertainty principle applies to golf unless Trackman has a built in compensation for it. I'm not sure if I need a smiley here or not.

From what I remember of it it states that you can't definiteively know the location and velocity of a particle because the act of finding out (bouncing another particle off of it) will change one or both of the things you're trying to measure.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 15, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Can't see it being any more useful than lines/balls on the putter.

And Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle (corrupted) applies.
		
Click to expand...

When did lining up a putter turn into quantum physics?

What does particle momentum and position, even if corrupted, have to do with the subject at hand?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I would think one of those gadgets that stick on the front of the putter, which reduce the hitting area would be a better bet. Won't help with alignment, but it makes sure you hit every putt out of the middle. Alignment counts for zip if you don't find the sweet spot, and most don't. Cheap too.
		
Click to expand...

Can't you do both..?

Finding the sweetspot doesn't help if the putter's pointing in the wrong direction to start with....


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			I have to ask - what is Heisenbergs Uncertainty Principle (corrupted - obviously!) anyway?
		
Click to expand...

As soon as you add a device to 'the system', as a measure, you affect 'the system'. Think police car sitting at the side of the road measuring speeds! Amusingly, Placebo effect is probably another example! 

Golf examples that are applicable are (certainly my) Playing Lessons and attendance at a Fitting session.

Non corrupted version is a Quantum Mechanics principle - Not being able to measure both position and momentum of a quantum particle simultaneously.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2012)

But lining up square won't help, if you don't get the face square at impact, and don't get the ball out of the sweet spot, as the club head will twist, and the ball will miss the hole.

beating yourself up over alignment is ok, but most golfers, pro's included don't align the putter properly, but rely on their hand/eye to square it at impact. Impact is going to be more important.

How many times have you seen golfers spend ages on the green lining a putt up from all angles only to leave it 10 foot short? Did the alignment matter? Could they not have got it closer if they had walked up, and whacked it roughly at the hole, concentrating on getting the correct pace, (which necessitates getting the ball consistently out of the sweet spot)?

Most times, unless the putt is from 4ft and in, pace is going to be way more important than alignment. If you can't line up a 4 ft putt, you need more than a lazer to help you.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 15, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			As soon as you add a device to 'the system', as a measure, you affect 'the system'. Think police car sitting at the side of the road measuring speeds! Amusingly, Placebo effect is probably another example! 

Golf examples that are applicable are (certainly my) Playing Lessons and attendance at a Fitting session.

Non corrupted version is a Quantum Mechanics principle - Not being able to measure both position and momentum of a quantum particle simultaneously.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this more a case of causality rather than quantum mechanics and/or particle physics?


----------



## MGL (Feb 15, 2012)

I think we've started a chicken and egg debate 

Surely you have to make sure your aiming in the right place before hitting it?? Otherwise whats the point?


----------



## sona (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought it might help to check the face stays square troughout the stroke. (I do practice with my V-Easy)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2012)

sona said:



			I thought it might help to check the face stays square troughout the stroke. (I do practice with my V-Easy)

Thanks for the replies.
		
Click to expand...

Surely for the face to be square throughout the stroke, it would have to be manipulated some how. Even a back and through stroke has some rotation in it. If you garden gate it will be even worse. Even on a short putt, if the face doesn't open, it will rotate in a vertical plane, so the lazer will point at the ground.

I think if you are after this level of detail, you really are chasing diminishing returns.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2012)

MGL said:



			I think we've started a chicken and egg debate 

Surely you have to make sure your aiming in the right place before hitting it?? Otherwise whats the point?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so. To me, pace is way more important than aim. Every time. You can be out by two foot, but if the pace is right, you have a two footer left. If you can't get the aim within two foot, on a straight putt, give up now, golf is not for you.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2012)

For the money I think it's an excellent idea. Many times I've putted on the carpet and wondered if the face is actually aiming where I think it is. Looks useless for anything else though, including making the swing. If it had a switch/button on the grip it would be cool... line up.. press the button... see where the laser points... switch it off, make the stroke.


If you can't make 4-5ft putts then buy one. If it was Â£70 I'd say leave it.


----------



## nil1121 (Feb 15, 2012)

will let you know what it is like as got one coming, mainly got it for my 12 year old daughter as she seems to aim miles right when lining up a putt.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I don't think so. To me, pace is way more important than aim. Every time. You can be out by two foot, but if the pace is right, you have a two footer left. If you can't get the aim within two foot, on a straight putt, give up now, golf is not for you.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed 
But if you can have a putt from the sweetspot going exactly towrds the hole it has to be better..?

Pace is the thing to work on though - without doubt.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Looks useless for anything else though
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't know.... :mmm:

[video=youtube;S8BKSTWn4zY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8BKSTWn4zY[/video]


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it makes a better cat laser! The theory is ok but you cannot ajdust the point the laser fires from - so it is not necessarily aimed above the sweet spot of the putter - and for centre shafted putters it is useless!


----------

